# Our first baby donkey of 2011!



## Suzie (Mar 21, 2011)

What a surprise the first day of spring has brought us! Our registered spotted jenny Hope E presented us with a new baby early this morning. Since we lost all our baby donkey's last year, this is a great sign of new hope in the barn. I am excited.!


----------



## Helicopter (Mar 21, 2011)

Congratulations.



:yeah How incredibly gorgeous.



:wub

More photos please.



:BigGrin

What's his/her name?


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Mar 21, 2011)

So..... ADORABLE



thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Suzie (Mar 21, 2011)

We don't have a name picked out yet. He was born the first day of spring, but I can't come up with something connected to that yet. I will try and get more pics tomorrow. His mom took him out in the pasture late this afternoon to try out his new legs.


----------



## leeapachemoon (Mar 21, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## chandab (Mar 22, 2011)

Congrats! he's too cute.

Call him "Vern" for the Vernal Equinox (the spring equinox).


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 22, 2011)

chandab said:


> Congrats! he's too cute.
> 
> Call him "Vern" for the Vernal Equinox (the spring equinox).


Hey, that's a great name!

Congrats on your cutie. LOVE



those ears.


----------



## ClickMini (Mar 22, 2011)

I really don't think there is anything cuter than a baby donkey! This one is the bee's knees!!!


----------



## Suzie (Mar 22, 2011)

Vern!!! I like that! We have had Ike and Abraham and DQ (for Donk Quixote). We don't have too many boy donkeys here, mostly girls....

We have 2 more jennies due any day now and I can't wait to see what they have either.

I just love his big brown eyes. He is really having a blast exploring his new world. Last night he gave me little donkey kisses when he finally ran out of steam.


----------



## chandab (Mar 25, 2011)

Suzie said:


> DQ (for Donk Quixote).


How cute is that?

All we ever had was a DC for "Darn Cat" (although, darn wasn't the word of choice, just what the board will let me type).


----------

